# Berufstabellen zum Ausdrucken



## Trisher (13. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich bin ein großer Statistik-Fan und bin auf der Suche nach Tabellen zum einfachen Ausdrucken, wo ich die Rezepte abhacken kann, die ich schon kann. Sinn und Zweck ist, dass ich nicht immer ingame schauen muss ob ich es habe usw.


----------



## Gahid (13. Mai 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/51/berufe


----------



## Trisher (13. Mai 2007)

Ja das habe ich auch schon probiert, allerdings kann ich es nicht korrekt ins Word kopieren, dass ich es einfach ausdrucken kann. Und über das Browser ausdrucken fehlt mir die Hälfte.


----------



## Alfred T. (14. Mai 2007)

vllt hilft dir BookofCraft.

ingame eine super hilfe. zwar nix zum ausdrucken aber trotzdem super!


----------



## kietzi1212 (14. Mai 2007)

du kannst ja  auch einfach die berufe naormal markieren und dann über drucken, und markierung drucken die sachen auf papier bringen.
so zum beispiel habe ich es gemacht und es hat tadellos funktioniert...

mfg kietzi1212


----------



## Trisher (14. Mai 2007)

kietzi1212 schrieb:


> du kannst ja  auch einfach die berufe naormal markieren und dann über drucken, und markierung drucken die sachen auf papier bringen.
> so zum beispiel habe ich es gemacht und es hat tadellos funktioniert...
> 
> mfg kietzi1212



Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder mein browser, ich kann nirgendwie nicht auswählen, das er was markiertes drucken soll.




Alfred schrieb:


> vllt hilft dir BookofCraft.
> 
> ingame eine super hilfe. zwar nix zum ausdrucken aber trotzdem super!



es geht ja gerade darum es auszudruckem


----------



## Mogulkahn (14. Mai 2007)

Hi ich bin so zusagen ein Buffed Noob kann mir jemand Verraten wie ich so eine Signatur erstellen kann wie bei Gahid also mit den Picture und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (14. Mai 2007)

Mogulkahn schrieb:


> Hi ich bin so zusagen ein Buffed Noob kann mir jemand Verraten wie ich so eine Signatur erstellen kann wie bei Gahid also mit den Picture und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




äh topic?


----------



## Guernica (16. Mai 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder mein browser, ich kann nirgendwie nicht auswählen, das er was markiertes drucken soll.




Das macht nicht dein Browser sondern dein Drucker. Also, Rezepte markieren (nur die Rezepte), Rechtsklick auf die Markierung, "Drucken" anklicken, im darauffolgenden Fenster unter "Seitenbereich" "Markierung" auswählen und dann auf Drucken klicken... so einfach ist das.


----------



## Trisher (16. Mai 2007)

Genau das ist das Problem... Wenn ich es markiere und drucke kommt die ganze Seite, also auch mit dem Menu auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Guernica (20. Mai 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem... Wenn ich es markiere und drucke kommt die ganze Seite, also auch mit dem Menu auf der rechten Seite.



Genau deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, dass du nur die Rezepte markieren sollst. Also, Mauszeiger oben bei dem Logo vom jeweiligen Beruf ansetzen und bis nach unten, bis zum letzten Rezept ziehen... die ganzen Logos von den Seitensponsoren auslassen... also wirklich nur das Logo vom Beruf und die Rezepte markieren, dann wird auch nur das gedruckt. Wichtig ist noch, dass du beim Drucken "Markierung" auswählst. Sorry, genauer kann ich es nicht erklären.


----------



## Agratell (24. Mai 2007)

Man kann sich aber den Source Code der jeweiligen Seite anschauen und dann dort einfach nur die Table rauskopieren und in ein Dokument speicher dies dann wie folgt abspeichern "berufname.htm" (auch die "" eingeben beim Datei namen)

So hat man nur die Table von den einzelnen Rezepten auf dem Rechner gespeichert und dann kann man sich das bequem ausdrucken, auf Anfrage kann ich dies auch gerne machen.

Agratell


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (24. Mai 2007)

Agratell schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber den Source Code der jeweiligen Seite anschauen und dann dort einfach nur die Table rauskopieren und in ein Dokument speicher dies dann wie folgt abspeichern "berufname.htm" (auch die "" eingeben beim Datei namen)
> 
> So hat man nur die Table von den einzelnen Rezepten auf dem Rechner gespeichert und dann kann man sich das bequem ausdrucken, auf Anfrage kann ich dies auch gerne machen.
> 
> Agratell



Am Schönsten wärs, wenn man direkt auf Buffed.de ein PDF o.Ä. generieren könnte zum Ausdrucken


----------



## Trisher (26. Mai 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Am Schönsten wärs, wenn man direkt auf Buffed.de ein PDF o.Ä. generieren könnte zum Ausdrucken



Das wäre wirklich gut... Ich muss mal probieren die Datei rauszukopieren aus dem source code.

Edit: So okay jetzt hab ich es geschafft und habe die Tabelle, jetzt würde ich nur gerne wissen ob ich eine Tabelle im Word einfach "umdrehen" kann. Also ich meine das Oberste nach Unten und das Untere nach Oben. Und ich suche noch nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit hinten dran zu schreiben ob man das Rezept per Trainer oder per Drop lernt. Gibt es da theoretisch die Möglichkeit die Bilder zu ersetzen(also alle mit einem Befehl)?


----------



## Jagertee (30. Mai 2007)

Ja sicher kannst du im Word eine Tabelle sortieren, sogar nach mehreren Spalten......
und für das Ersetzen würde ich einfach die Funktion "Ersetzen" versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (31. Mai 2007)

Jagertee schrieb:


> Ja sicher kannst du im Word eine Tabelle sortieren, sogar nach mehreren Spalten......
> und für das Ersetzen würde ich einfach die Funktion "Ersetzen" versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Ersetzen wäre ja ganz toll, aber da kann ich nicht sagen wenn ein Bildchen ist, bitte ersetzen. Da geht ja nur zum Beispiel ß durch ss oder sowas. Ansonsten, wie kann ich die Tabelle umdrehen? Am besten in Excel da siehts besser aus.


----------



## Jagertee (4. Juni 2007)

Beim Excel gibts nen Symbol, da steht oben ein "a" dadrunter ein pfeil nach unten und ganz unten ein "z". Ein zweites gibts noch, da sind "a" und "z" vertauscht. Mit diesen beiden Schaltflächen kannst Du super sortieren in Excel. Einfach die Spalte, nach welcher sortiert werden soll, markieren und Schaltfläche klicken.


----------



## Trisher (5. Juni 2007)

Super das hat jetzt schon geklappt. Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich noch die Bilder auf einmal in ein R umwandel bin ich sehr glücklich.


----------

